# creado/a por



## kalokairi

Hola otra vez:

Me podéis decir por favor ¿por qué la siguiente frase es errónea?

_En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero._

Según mi libro el uso de la preposición por no es correcto


----------



## Calambur

kalokairi said:


> Me podéis decir por favor ¿por qué la siguiente frase es errónea?
> 
> _En París, se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero._
> La frase es correcta. A lo sumo le pondría la coma que marqué en rojo.
> 
> Según mi libro el uso de la preposición *por* no es correcto
> ¿Y no explican por qué la consideran incorrecta?
> (Yo que tú cambiaría de libro.)


----------



## kalokairi

Ja, es que se trata de una actividad de detección de errores de nivel superior y lo que tienes que hacer es solamente eso: detectarlos no corregirlos- así como en el examen del nivel superior- y por eso no se ofrece la justificación. 
¿Se os ocurre alguna a vosotros? Porque a mí también me parece una voz pasiva maravillosa con su complemento agente y todo


----------



## Calambur

kalokairi said:


> ¿Se os ocurre alguna a vosotros?


A mí, no.
Te copio lo que dice el DUE:


> *creado, -a *Participio adjetivo de «crear». ¤ Existente, por haber sido *creado por *Dios: ‘Señor de todo lo creado’.


----------



## kalokairi

Muchas gracias Calambur. Aunque no podemos encontrar el error


----------



## Calambur

*kalolairi*:
Acabo de darme cuenta de que el título del hilo es *creado/a por.*

Pero la frase que colocas dice:
_En París se han reunido varias piezas *creadas por* el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero._

Me pregunto (y te pregunto) ¿transcribiste bien?
¿No será que la frase en cuestión es:
_En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas *a* por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero ?_
...porque en ese caso sí sería un error...


----------



## Jonno

Si es un ejercicio también puede tratarse de una "pregunta trampa", y la respuesta correcta sería "es correcta"


----------



## kalokairi

Ai no chicos, lo que quería expresar es _creado o creada_ por el diseñador. 
No es que haya ninguna preposición a, para poder finalmente encontrar ese error-fantasma. Y no se trata, desgraciadamente, de una trampa es una típica actividad-para los extranjeros de nivel superior- de detección de errores. También he consultado la edición anterior del mismo libro porque pensé que a posiblemente sea un error suyo. Pero no, indica lo mismo. Es que me estoy volviendo loca. Tengo que explicarlo a unos alumnos míos y ¿qué les voy a decir?


----------



## Jonno

No sé, después de tu explicación sigo sin ver qué tiene de incorrecto el uso de ese "por"


----------



## kalokairi

Pues, gracias Jonno, a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo porque no sé a quién más puedo preguntar


----------



## ErOtto

kalokairi said:


> A*y*  no chicos,... También he consultado la edición anterior del mismo libro porque pensé que a posiblemente sea un error suyo. Pero no, indica lo mismo.


 
Lo que no nos dices es *qué* es lo que dice el libro que tienes. 

Si nos pudieses poner el porqué de que se _suponga_ que es incorrecto usar la preposición *por*, podríamos comentarlo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

kalokairi said:


> Pues, gracias Jonno, a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo porque no sé a quién más puedo preguntar



Has tenido suerte. Alguien más usa ese libro y ya hizo la misma consulta aquí.

Y alguien más la hizo en este otro sitio.

Es correcta la preposición.


----------



## kalokairi

Ya pero no lo pone, sólo lo detecta. Si lo comentara, sería mucho más fácil discutirlo. En todo caso, en cuanto encuentre algo os lo voy a decir.


----------



## kalokairi

Acabo de consultar los hilos que me has propuesto las cosas facilitas, gracias. Pues, estamos todos de acuerdo de que no existe ningún error. O sea, que los autores del libro se han equivocado. Lo que me extraña es que en la última edición del mismo libro no se haya cambiado-corregido ese error
 Bueno, como he dicho, si encuentro algo más, os avisaré.


----------



## ErOtto

kalokairi said:


> O sea, que los autores del libro se han equivocado. Lo que me extraña es que en la última edición del mismo libro no se haya cambiado-corregido ese error


 
¿Qué libro es? ¿Qué editorial? ¿En qué página sale el error?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

kalokairi said:


> Hola otra vez:
> 
> Me podéis decir por favor ¿por qué la siguiente frase es errónea?
> 
> _En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero._
> 
> Según mi libro el uso de la preposición por no es correcto



Lo único posible es que las piezas hayan sido diseñadas por Balenciaga y creadas como copias por otro u otros, por lo que sería apropiado usar 'del' y eliminar 'creadas'.
_En París se han reunido varias piezas del diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero._


----------



## kalokairi

C2 DELE Preparación al Diploma de Español Nivel C2, editorial edelsa página 50.


----------



## kalokairi

> _En París se han reunido varias piezas del diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero._


 
Estoy de acuerdo pero sólo una cosa se puede cambiar, no podemos quitar, se supone que _creadas_ no se debe cambiar.


----------



## kalokairi

Hola chicos:

Pues, como ya todos habéis comentado el error es de la editorial. Comprobado y confirmado.
Muchas gracias a todos por una vez más.


----------



## ErOtto

kalokairi said:


> Pues, como ya todos habéis comentado el error es de la editorial. Comprobado y confirmado.


 
Vamos, para no volver a comprar un libro de esta gente.


----------



## Pilar Justo

¡Hola a todos!
Mi nombre es Pilar Justo y soy la editora de los materiales de preparación para los diplomas de ELE. 
En referencia a lo que se está comentado, concretamente el uso de por la frase «En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero», entiendo que se puede interpretar como un error y que puede verse como correcto siempre y cuando entendamos que las prendas han sido diseñadas por el mismo Balenciaga. 
Sin embargo, y no olvidemos que estamos en un C2, las autoras (y en el texto original así aparece) indican que otra posibilidad, y en este caso la correcta, es para, en el sentido de «en homenaje a»: se han reunido piezas para homenajear a Balenciaga. 
Por otro lado, y ya muchos de vosotros sabéis cómo funciona esta parte del examen, hay que encontrar cinco errores en los dos textos y la única posibilidad de tener los cinco es que ese por sea sospechoso.
Estamos en un nivel de lengua en el que los estudiantes tienen que ver los diferentes matices que esta ofrece, ¿no?


----------



## Canela Mad

Pilar Justo said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Mi nombre es Pilar Justo y soy la editora de los materiales de preparación para los diplomas de ELE.
> En referencia a lo que se está comentado, concretamente el uso de por la frase «En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero», entiendo que se puede interpretar como un error y que puede verse como correcto siempre y cuando entendamos que las prendas han sido diseñadas por el mismo Balenciaga.
> Sin embargo, y no olvidemos que estamos en un C2, las autoras (y en el texto original así aparece) indican que otra posibilidad, y en este caso la correcta, es para, en el sentido de «en homenaje a»: se han reunido piezas para homenajear a Balenciaga.
> Por otro lado, y ya muchos de vosotros sabéis cómo funciona esta parte del examen, hay que encontrar cinco errores en los dos textos y la única posibilidad de tener los cinco es que ese por sea sospechoso.
> Estamos en un nivel de lengua en el que los estudiantes tienen que ver los diferentes matices que esta ofrece, ¿no?


 
Hola Pilar:
Tendría que leer el texto completo para entender tu justificación pero parece muy dudoso que esa frase contenga un error. Mi lengua materna es el castellano y he trabajado como correctora (lo cual me predispone a cazar gazapos) pero aún así me costaría muchísimo decir que esa frase contenga una incorrección.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

Pilar Justo said:


> Mi nombre es Pilar Justo y soy la editora de los materiales de preparación para los diplomas de ELE.
> En referencia a lo que se está comentado, concretamente el uso de por la frase «En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero», entiendo que se puede interpretar como un error y que puede verse como correcto siempre y cuando entendamos que las prendas han sido diseñadas por el mismo Balenciaga.
> Sin embargo, y no olvidemos que estamos en un C2, las autoras (y en el texto original así aparece) indican que otra posibilidad, y en este caso la correcta, es para, en el sentido de «en homenaje a»: se han reunido piezas para homenajear a Balenciaga.
> Por otro lado, y ya muchos de vosotros sabéis cómo funciona esta parte del examen, hay que encontrar cinco errores en los dos textos y la única posibilidad de tener los cinco es que ese por sea sospechoso.
> Estamos en un nivel de lengua en el que los estudiantes tienen que ver los diferentes matices que esta ofrece, ¿no?


Hola, de nuevo (ya te he respondido en este otro hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1982844)
donde aparece el siguiente texto (y yo he corregido lo que a mi entender está mal):


> _La capital de la moda mundial ha querido rendir homenaje a Balenciaga, el maestro de los maestros, aquel al cual Coco Chanel definió como "el único diseñador capaz de diseñar, cortar y coser un vestido". En París (,) se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero. _


Yo no soy editora de nada, excepto de mi propio blog y de unos cuantos artículos y libros que andan circulando por ahí (además de ser la autora y autocorrectora de un par de ellos). O sea: no lo tomes a mal, pero tu justificación (si es que lo es) no me vale.

Como habrás visto en ambos hilos, los que tenemos el español como lengua materna no vemos los cinco errores, y yo, ignorante de mí, me muero de ganas de que nos digas cuáles son.

Ésa es la finalidad de estos estos hilos: encontrar y señalar los errores. Si no quieres hacerlo, no lo hagas (que nadie te obliga), pero por favor no vengas con justiticativos basados en los dichos de "las autoras", porque de nada sirven (si hasta Aristóteles ha dicho cosas que hoy nos dan risa).

Los matices a los que haces referencia me parecen caprichosos en grado sumo. De hecho, ninguno de los que participamos hasta ahora hemos hallado tales errores/matices.
Y con ejemplos caprichosos no se le enseña a nadie.
----

¿Dónde está el error aquí?:


> «En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero»


----
Y en cuanto a esto:


> ...las autoras (y en el texto original así aparece) indican que otra posibilidad, y en este caso la correcta, es para, en el sentido de «en homenaje a»: se han reunido piezas para homenajear a Balenciaga.


...no es lo mismo que esto:





> _La capital de la moda mundial ha querido rendir homenaje a Balenciaga,..._


 

En fin, saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Preguntar si hay un error en la frase _En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero _*es* *absolutamente capcioso*. (Del mismo modo, el error podría ser la ciudad: Tokio en lugar de París.)
La frase, en sí mísma, es correcta. Decir si es verdadera o falsa es otra cosa, y nadie que la lea está obligado a saberlo.
Es lo mismo que si yo digo: *'Colón descubrió América en 1520'*.
La frase es gramaticalmente correcta, más allá de si es verdadera.


----------



## Jonno

Así me he quedado con la aclaración...      

Es decir, que el único error posible es "por" y debería decir "para", porque así lo deciden las autoras y hay que adivinar que lo que se muestra no son piezas creadas por Balenciaga...

De la misma manera podrían haber decidido que el único error posible es "hasta" y debería decir "desde", porque hay que adivinar que estamos en enero y la muestra empieza el mes que viene...


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> Preguntar si hay un error en la frase _En París se han reunido varias piezas creadas por el diseñador, en una muestra que puede visitarse hasta febrero _*es* *absolutamente capcioso*.


Exactamente.


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> Así me he quedado con la aclaración...
> 
> Es decir, que el único error posible es "por" y debería decir "para", porque así lo deciden las autoras y hay que adivinar que lo que se muestra no son piezas creadas por Balenciaga...



Como dije en el otro hilo en el que se está discutiendo el mismo tema (quizás sería mejor unir ambas discusiones), con el mismo criterio que se tacha "*por*" debería considerarse incorrecto *"para*" porque el diseñador murió (yo no lo sabía, tuve que buscar en internet). 

Saludos


----------



## kalokairi

Hola Pilar, hola a todos:

Con todo el respeto a la editorial Edelsa- que muchos de sus libros llevo consultando y enseñando desde hace años- y a las autoras de dicho libro también, tendré que decir que estoy completamente de acuerdo con el resto de los chicos:
Considerar que ese es un error es inoportuno, ya que no se trata de una actividad de adivinanza de la intención del autor, sino de errores gramaticales o de vocabulario. Y ese tipo de cosas les ponen nerviosos a los alumnos y les crean más confusión, en vez de motivarlos a distinguir los diferentes matices de la lengua.

Por cierto, he consultado con dos de mis profesoras del Instituto Cervantes para comprobar el supuesto error y ambas me dijeron que no existía y que era una falta de la editorial.

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Calambur

*kalokairi*:
Te repito lo que dije en el post #2: 





> (Yo que tú cambiaría de libro.)


----------



## Pilar Justo

Hola de nuevo:
Sobre el tema del uso de la preposición _por_, hemos buscado el texto original, que podéis ver en la web  guiaderivera.com/novedades/novedades_ago06.htm
En él se dice: 
“El Museo de la Moda y las Artes Decorativas de París ha reunido una exposición que recoge 160 piezas creadas por el diseñador y que podrá visitarse hasta el próximo 28 de enero”. 
Con lo cual, está claro que ha sido un error considerar el uso de _por_ como no correcto.
Por otro lado, _para_ también podría ser aceptable si se considera la siguiente interpretación fuera de contexto y situación: "que algunos diseñadores crean piezas para homenajear a Balenciaga", con lo que tampoco constituiría un error. 
De cualquier manera, el problema se subsanará en la próxima edición para no dar lugar a ningún tipo confusión.


----------



## Jonno

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, Pilar


----------



## Canela Mad

Rectificar es de sabios. 

Un saludo.


----------



## kalokairi

Muchas gracias Pilar.


----------



## duvija

No les parece que  .... o más bien me temo que... es el uso de la pasiva donde no es necesaria. O sea toda la primera parte de la cláusula debería ser con la pasiva = se.


----------

